
SKA, world's largest radio telescope, will be headquartered in the UK - wglb
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-04/30/ska-telescope-headquarters-jodrell-bank
======
blueskin_
Mildly misleading title there; the dishes are all in the southern hemisphere
IIRC.

That said, Jodrell Bank is a very interesting place. Good article:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/25/geeks_guide_jodrell_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/25/geeks_guide_jodrell_bank/)

~~~
shellac
It should be 'headquartered'. The UK isn't physically big enough to host such
an array, of course.

~~~
maaku
Not to mention weather...

~~~
DanBC
How much effect does weather have on radio telescopes?

We don't have many very strong winds (at least, I don't think so) and the rest
has (I think) little impact. Am Iissing something?

~~~
Trumpet6
Radio interference from man made sources is the biggest issue for radio
telescopes in the traditional radio band. So it's not really the weather that
decides, but the crappy radio skies of the UK.

------
dmpk2k
A tad misleading. It's "based" in the UK, but all the actual antennas are in
South Africa and Australia.

I'm looking forward to the results from this monster. You can't get much
bigger than this without soon leaving the planet.

------
davidw
That's a pity. From what I read, the Padova, Italy bid was better in several
ways, so it came down to politics. Apparently, the UK threatened to pull out
of the project entirely if their candidate was not chosen.

[http://italy.skatelescope.org/2015/03/13/informazioni-
sulla-...](http://italy.skatelescope.org/2015/03/13/informazioni-sulla-scelta-
del-quartier-generale-di-ska/) (Italian)

I'm a bit biased myself, living in Padova, but it's objectively a pretty good
place for something like this, just like it was a good place for Galileo in
his day.

~~~
deutronium
Why do you think the Italy bid was better out of interest?

------
robin_reala
_Current systems for handling data would be unable to cope with the demands of
the SKA and it is hoped technology will catch up by the time it is completed._

You’ve got to love optimistic engineering!

~~~
lotsofmangos
It worked for the LHC - [http://wlcg-public.web.cern.ch/about](http://wlcg-
public.web.cern.ch/about)

------
IndianAstronaut
How much data is going to be generated from this and will it be publicly
available?

Would be nice if they made a nice data API like NASA has.

[https://data.nasa.gov/developer](https://data.nasa.gov/developer)

~~~
yitchelle
What would you do with the data?

~~~
digitalzombie
Unsupervised Learning Algorithm would be fun.

------
peterstjohn
This is Madness!

~~~
TheHegemon
All the people downvoting you have Bad Manners :D.

------
JohnLen
This is great. Yeah. The power of Technology !!!

